# Hinge for Framed Cabinet w/Flush Doors



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

OK, I got 90 looks and no response on the DIY board......so I'll try here.
I can't tell which concealed hinge I would use for frame cabinets with inset doors, no overlay. I assume they will require a stop inside. Can someone enlighten me please?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Either a butt hinge or a non-mortise hinge. Are you retrofitting an existing cabinet, or is this something new. If new, a non-mortise hinge is the easiest way to go if you don't want to bother with mortises. 

Yes. you would likely need a stop. Lot's of different styles for those. You can probably get the stops at JB Hardware. Home Depot for sure.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

woodworker.com/fullpres.asp?PARTNUM=131-210&LARGEVIEW=ON
I have used these. Sorry, the link doesn't work.
/110deg-200-12-overlay-hinge-screw-on-5mm-mssu-131-210.asp
I still don't have it right. They make an inset hinge but you need a pocket bit I believe 35 millimeter.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Either a butt hinge or a non-mortise hinge. Are you retrofitting an existing cabinet, or is this something new. If new, a non-mortise hinge is the easiest way to go if you don't want to bother with mortises.
> 
> Yes. you would likely need a stop. Lot's of different styles for those. You can probably get the stops at JB Hardware. Home Depot for sure.


Yeah retrofit using euro hinges.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Ah! I know they make them for that, but I've never used them. I'm a purist . Good luck


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

kenny said:


> Yeah retrofit using euro hinges.


The hinges I tried to link are euro at woodworkers supply. I searched Lowes and Depot for them but had to order them. Rockler has them also. I did an entire pharmacy with this style, drawers also. It is a very modern look if done right.


----------

